# CatzPaw S-Scale Accessories, Figures, Animals



## catzpaw_164 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello all!

Let me introduce to you CatzPaw Innovations, LLC. We design and 3D print S-Scale details, figures, and animals. We currently have over 120 items available for purchase and we release 5-10 new products monthly. We are located in Locust Grove, GA and will be attending local shows and events.

We encourage folks to send us ideas of items that they need or feel the model railroad community needs to enhance their layouts. About 30% of our current product line is the direct result of customer requests.

We specialize in S-Scale, but can 3D print most of our items in other scales.

Our website is: www.catzpaw.com
We can also be found on FaceBook: catzpaw_164
And on occasion we post items on eBay: Catzpaw_164

Thank you for your time in checking us out!
The CatzPaw Team
Sherri & Yolanda


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool. Unfortunately, I do HO. But best of luck in your endeavor.


----------



## catzpaw_164 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks golfermd!

We just made the announcement on our FB page: we will be offering several of our products in HO and O scales. We just need to test print and see what works in the different scales and what doesn't work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wondered when someone was going to get into this business.  Do you offer the figures painted as well?


----------



## catzpaw_164 (Jan 23, 2014)

We sell our figures unpainted. However, we are starting to offer hand-painted versions in limited quantities. No two figures will be the same!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Why only S scale?

Birds. Eagles, seagulls, ducks, swans? Pigeons?
No one sells them, hard to find any.

Why only S scale, with a printer like that can't you make any scale?


----------



## catzpaw_164 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!

We started with S Scale as I wanted items for my slot car track; HO Slot cars are actually 1/64 scale. Then word spread to the S Scale train community and things grew from there.

We were just vendors for the first time at a local train show and found that our items are needed in other scales as well. So, we are going to offer our products in HO and O. I just need to see what will print successfully in these two scales.

I will see about designing and printing your suggestions. Thanks!

Keep an eye out, you never know what we will do next.


----------

